# Diabetes drug 'trumps fat pill'



## AlisonM (Oct 25, 2009)

An article from Aunty



> A diabetes injection appears more effective at promoting weight loss than one of the leading obesity drugs, trials suggest.../



Interesting.


----------



## Steff (Oct 25, 2009)

mmm thats very thought provoking ty for posting link up Alison


----------



## RachelT (Oct 25, 2009)

*I heard about this*

Hi all, a couple of weeks ago we had the sales rep for liraglutide come to talk to us in our hospital. I think we're gonna swap people off Exenatide onto it because it means less injections. Also it can be taken any time of day. It's obviously not licensed for obesity treatment but i heard that exenatide (byetta) had the same effect. If anybody's intested to know more, i picked up leaflets.


----------



## Steff (Oct 25, 2009)

yea i am i will find out 2moro if im going on byetta 


cheers


----------



## RachelT (Oct 25, 2009)

*Liraglutide/victoza*

I haven't seen any on the shelf yet, so i'm thinking it's going through the committee of "people who decide what drugs we're gonna buy" stage
, but the way they were talking it sounded like we'd be swapping soon.
The major benfits over byetta are
Only one injection a day
Less risk of hypos (it only works when blood glucose levels are high)
Doesn't cause high blood pressure
Less likely to give you a dodgy tum.
Can be taken at any time of day.
(or at least that's what Novo say...i'm not sure exactly how much to believe from sales reps. That all aught to be pretty certain though)
They also reckon that it has a protective effect on the Beta cells and maybe and that's a big maybe, it might cause Beta cells to regenerate.

On the other hand, like i said, it's pretty new and i haven't seen it on the shelf yet. Your PCT may differ (as always).

Byetta is still a good drug though. You usually start on a low dose (err...5mcg? i may be wrong) for a month and then step up to 10mcg if all is well. nearly all our patients do move on to the 10mcg pen.

More information on liraglutide/victoza can be found at www.mydiabetesfreshstart.co.uk
They also have recipes, apparently


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to try thr Byetta...However, my Diabetic consultant said that my Pancreaus might not be able to take the strain that Byetta demands?....I had suspected Pancreautis back in May. 

Does anyone know more about this medication?

Ellowyne x


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

try this link ellowynne it is what i used when i found out i may be going on it 


http://www.drugs.com/byetta.html


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Steff, I'll take a look!


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Thanks Steff, I'll take a look!



no probs x


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

This is why he won't put me on it!....It states:

Stop using Byetta and call your doctor at once if you have severe pain in your upper stomach spreading to your back, with nausea, vomiting, and a fast heart rate. These could be symptoms of _*pancreatitis.*_


Hence, because I have already been in hospital with 'suspected' pancreatitis, I can't have it 

Looks like Insulin is soon going to be my only option.


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahh yes i did re-read that myself unlike you ive never had any suspicions of pancretitis but it does say byetta can cause it.


----------

